# Cub Cadet MTD 7205 Electrical



## CatoFarmer (Apr 8, 2014)

Cub Cadet 7205 with Woods front end loader. Great sub compact. 
Three weeks ago I was going to plow out the last big snowfall from my driveway. Turn key for Glow Plug light. Good
Starting and after a few cranks everything stopped. No power anywhere. 
No headlights. No dash lights. Only rear turn signals will work with key in off position. turn key to first selection and turn signal goes out. 

Checked battery, all fuses. 60 AMP and 50 AMP fuses. Checked safety switches for continuity and all good. 

i do have 12v to the center connection on the ignition switch(3 connectors) but when i turn the key to the first position which should bring up the glow plug light the volts drop dramatically. 

I'm stumped.


----------

